#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  August 28, 2009

## Rezenic

I'm going to hold off my opinions and ideas of the date, but I would really like to see what any of your get on this day in particular through any means of divination. Or maybe the date has some sort of significance to you already. My group has had many worries of this day, and I wanted to hear the opinions and readings of others based on this date. I know it's a strange question, but I would really like to hear what you guys have to say. Then after that, I'll go into more detail about what this is for.


Thanks in advanced!

----------


## Rezenic

August 28th of this year is possibly when the planes will either begin to shift or finalize the shift. This is to say, that what is astral will become or start to become physical. This includes energy, other-worldly creatures on this world and many other things. Nobody really knows for sure, but there, at least within the work of my group have been more physical signs than ever before. I wanted to know if anyone else knew about this. 

Sorry, I didn't notice that you had posted before.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Let us rise up and claim our divinity by spouting a fountain of our sentient jizzum in in the crooked veins of the weave.

----------

